# How to show current filesystem path ?



## Ronaldr (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm wondering how to show the current location Im in while browsing the filesystem ?

Currently when I log in it displays a %, I would like it say something like /home/user1% and then change to whichever folder im in.

-Thanks


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 15, 2009)

http://tille.garrels.be/training/unix/x572.html


----------



## Ronaldr (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the post, it helped.

I found this other page that seemed to be more straight forward for others browsing this thread

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part2/section-4.html


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my prompt for (t)csh:

```
set prompt = "%n@%m:%~%#"
```


```
%n = username
%m = hostname
%~ = current directory, shows ~ when in $HOME
%# = shows % for normal users, # when root
```

See csh(1) for more of the % variables you can use.


----------

